# 4 Lane figure 8 build



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I know this has been done with Atlas track with great results. I had the L&J track and decided to make my own 4 way intersection. The intersection is one piece and has been finished smooth with the Famous Bill Hall's Goop mixture and all the rails were lowered on the cross for all traffic. It will have timing from photo cells. 

Here is a couple of shots of it all going together.

intersection under construction, you can see some spots of goop that still needs sanding



photo sensors installed 



partially attached to top, 12" curves do not fit the 15" perfect, so still doing some fitting here and there



Finally everything attached and happy with the track gaps.



Should be ready to turn some laps on later this week, still need to hook up the power taps and build a light bar for the photocells


Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That things gonna be good for a pile of giggles:thumbsup::wave:.

Nice work on the cross Jeff,it looks pretty smooth in the pics.
Kinda figured that though,i know your work,he he he

I'm waiting for a video,lol:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah Rick you should have seen the fixture I made to make sure I cut the intersections square and the gluing apparatus I made when I put it together, a sight for sore eyes I tell you, but it worked great.

I will try to get you a video soon, been looking through the body stock for some heavy bodies that will take some crashing. 

We may even make some demo derby models with some extra bracing & lead for some real hard hitters.

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,you're gonna have to build a catch fence,or long extensions on the controllers so you can stand back.

Can't wait to see it in action.

I can see spring loaded bumpers coming soon,aka bumper cars,lol:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good deal!! That looks awesome! I see you staggered the bumpy rail so you only have to deal with one track's worth in each direction. 

Are all the curves the same size through each end? Did you have to modify the straights to make it work?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice track build Boosted .

I had the pleasure of racing on Joe Murray's figure 8 he built from ATLAS track . 

Your figure 8 will be a nice addition to your oval track . What kind of cars are you going to run on the figure 8 ?

Keep us posted .

Gonzo


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Slotcarman, the track is equal on both ends, curves are all 15" & 12", as for modifying pieces, only the cross was modified, all the bumpy rails have been taken out in the tire tracks on all rails, you can race either direction, any lane, smoothly.

Gonzo as for cars, probably a bit of everything, some T-jets, AFX, up to newer magnet stuff, looking forward to it.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank You Mods

Boosted


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Here is a picture of a great figure 8 with crossover we have at WISCRS.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice track Glueside, thought I might route one myself later on if I really like racing on this one.

I like the idea of the driver stations in the middle

Boosted


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

This one was modified by the great Tom "T-Jet" Baker, smooth as glass and fun to drive.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep that is my goal as well, silky smooth, I know I cant get it to routed status, But I have a Tomy track that is close, so I have a goal.

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is a post with some new pics and a short video, the track is smooth and getting better with each tweak, its going to be a fun setup.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=408632&page=2


Boosted


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

the figure 8 looks like a fun set-up for a change of pace from the glass ring. i read you wanna crash cars. i read somewhere that you can make bodies out of aluminum foil? sounds like a cool idea. maybe just mold over an existing body and head right for the intersection! now that i think about it i,m laughin my ass off! go for it jeff...but ya gotta cover yer eyes entering the impact zone lol:wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah Joe, were going to crash a few, On purpose, now I am looking & building about 6 figure eight specific cars, nothing wild, just good running, tuned AW-Tjets, with bodies that will take / give some pounding. Of course their is ringer that is getting some door bars & some lead in the front & back end, you know just in case somebody gets lippy.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would suggest getting some wagon bodies from 9 finger... His demo wagons are pre "wrecked" and ready to deco up in demo colors! You can also "wreck" a few odd ball JL bodies too...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Slotcarman that is what I was looking for is some wagons

Boosted


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*wagons*

I have a set of 4 of those derby wagons for sale let me know if u need a set ty.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I received Hondas wagons and I had to laugh out loud, they are awesome, can't wait to get them on the track. It's going to be fun to "derby" them up, & hey the paint jobs these bodies need are right on par with my skill level, I got this covered. 

Thanks Honda

Boosted


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

glueside said:


> This one was modified by the great Tom "T-Jet" Baker, smooth as glass and fun to drive.


Here are some more pictures of T-Jet Tom's figure 8 track. Lots of great engineering went into this one!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice, I like how the atlas centers were adapted to the routed section. 

Were those track call buttons in the center?

Boosted


----------

